
Protesters toss scooters into street to block tech buses in SF - justswim
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Protesters-toss-scooters-into-street-to-block-12957488.php
======
nieksand
The article doesn't mention anybody getting arrested. Is that an omission or
are there really no consequences for this kind of behavior?

~~~
closeparen
These people are the overwhelming electoral majority. If the government gets
involved, it will be to arm their sentiments with police power, not to punish
them.

------
Rjevski
Idiots.

Of course it’s easier to just destroy property and piss people off while
pretending to defend a cause rather than actually defend it. I would bet good
money none of those people involved has even given a single cent to a charity
helping the homeless.

